
How Corporations Got the Same Rights as People (But Never Go to Jail) (2014) - lisper
https://consumerist.com/2014/09/12/how-corporations-got-the-same-rights-as-people-but-dont-ever-go-to-jail/
======
kazinator
Corporate executives go to jail, believe it or not. Some may feel that they
should go more often, but go they do.

------
qubex
“I'll believe corporations are people when Texas executes one.” — Robert Reich

